# Underground room, Accrington - Aug 09



## magaz (Aug 16, 2009)

Not much of a report, there isn't much to see when your there, but it might be of interest to someone...

The underground room has been a mystery to us for a long time, there have been many ghost stories told about it since way back... I had forgot about it until I was walking my dog, I had my trusty G10 at hand and jumped in...

the entrance is very well hidden, and can't be seen from the path through the woods, I photographed it from above looking towards the trail,






it is about 3 foot by 4 foot and drops down by about 2 foot.





The room (which is now flooded) is big enough for an adult to crawl in and sit up.





As kids we used to speculate about an underground complex (obviously full of zombies ) this came from us believing that there was a collapsed tunnel entrance in the room on the left.

I have no idea what this is or was... but I'd love to know!


----------



## RandomHero (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice pictures man...that last pics quality i rearly like it the purple colours are rearly nice
zombies i still imagin there there now lol i think too many zombie films and a love of resident evil has worped my mind lol

still excelent find mate ...


----------



## Urban Mole (Aug 16, 2009)

Its obviously quite old, judging by its build materials.
But I would say that it was proberbly used later on in WW2 as a Aux bunker, looks just right, although a little small.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 16, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> Its obviously quite old, judging by its build materials.
> But I would say that it was proberbly used later on in WW2 as a Aux bunker, looks just right, although a little small.



Sort of Home Guard job Mole?


----------



## Urban Mole (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, the British resistance


----------



## steve_o (Aug 17, 2009)

old school ROC post!


----------



## Engineer (Aug 18, 2009)

*UG Room.*

Do you have a NGR or FlashEarth location, may assist with identification?


----------



## Random (Aug 18, 2009)

If there is a large house nearby it could be an ice store.


----------



## Gibbo (Aug 18, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Engineer (Aug 18, 2009)

*UG Room.*

I'll take a guess at a well or a spring?


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thats what I though, looks like a dried up natural spring to me. Don't think there's any military link TBH it looks nothing like an auxillary unit hide.


----------



## magaz (Aug 19, 2009)

There are no buildings remotely near it... I don't think there ever has been either...

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.757079&lon=-2.346938&z=17.2&r=0&src=msa

It's literally in the middle of the woods!

Theres another "bunker", much bigger, about 15 minutes walk away from it... I'm going up that way today so I'll get some shots of that too...


----------



## Engineer (Aug 19, 2009)

*Bunker.*

Not much on the OS maps!


----------

